
WeWork founder misses out on $1B as SoftBank cancels share buyout - koolba
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/02/tech/wework-softbank-bailout/index.html
======
xenospn
Literally the entire company is about to go belly up but sure, let's talk
about a super-rich guy who is sad because he won't get even richer.

------
onetimemanytime
Wouldn't he have a separate (from WeWork) agreement with SoftBank?

------
tim333
Just as well really. Him cashing out big time would not have been the fairest
of outcomes.

------
sunstone
There is many a slip twixt cup and lip.

